# Windows cannot find boot.exe error!!



## renewal13 (May 21, 2005)

help... i have a thumbdrive which gt virus in other com i suppose. then the norton scanned it and quarantine a boot.exe from my thumbdrive. i go delete it and now i cannot open my thumbdrive by just double click it i must explore it in order to open it! :upset: how what should i do to let my thumbdrive can double click to open in "my computer"... the virus detected i think is worm something... that infected my boot.exe i cannot even autoplay the storage deive now. can help me please...


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

G'Day renewal13,

I think that there is a strong possibility that you might still be infected with malware/spyware.

So, my recommendation is that you go to the link "The 5 Steps" in my signature; carefully read and follow the instructions. 

Then post your HJT log with the HJT Forum, where one of the Team there will assist you in cleaning your machine completely.

One point to note:...The analysts in the HJT Forum are usually very busy, so please do not expect an instant answer to your request, just be patient.
If you haven't had a reply in, say, 48 hours, go back to your post and type in "bump'; this will then push your request back to the front page, and will gain their attention.

Don't forget to "Go Advanced", when doing your reply, and subscribe to your thread to "Instant Email notification", that way you will know as soon as you have had a reply.

Good Luck with it, but please feel free to post back here with any queries/concerns.

:wave:


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Also, delete any autorun.inf in the root of your drive. Alternatively, you can backup the data from the flash drive and format it. Only copy back the things you need on the flash drive and delete the rest.

-Eddie


----------



## renewal13 (May 21, 2005)

ok thanks i deleted the autorun.inf now it seems ok now for my flashdrive but now become my computer os infected. after i deleted the virus (taskmgr.exe and screen task .exe) it now says windows cannot find c:\..... taskmgr.exe

thanks


----------

